# Reflector Cleaning



## SRacer2000

I can't promise this will work right for you, I but had good luck using this method on two reflector that were hazed or smudged. It is kind of a sequence.

After sanding down the end, high psi compressed air, mid-high pressure waterpik, hot tap water rinse, compressed air, dust/debris check, spray lens cleaner (safe for coated optics), wipe with brand new lens cloth (non-disposable), hot tap water rinse, compressed air. Might not be as clean as brand new but better than trashing a reflector.

I must restate the fact that I cannot be responsible for totaling damaging a reflector, specifically the from the steps in red.


----------



## easilyled

I have had good results from very gently spreading liquid soap 
around the inside surface whilst under running water, then
rinsing this out and then reducing the output of
the water to a trickle and then turning off the tap and immediately
blasting away all the water with compressed air.

Its quite hard not to leave one or two tiny spots (watermarks), but
there is usually a drastic improvement.


----------



## js

In my experience you _never_ want to actually _wipe_ across the surface of a reflector. The most you want to do (IMO) is _pat_ it dry with one of those super soft synthetic cloths made for cleaning glasses.

If compressed air doesn't work, then spraying with simple green cleaner (or a glass cleaner of some kind), then letting the reflector sit for a minute, then rinsing it out under the tap, and then patting it dry, is the recommended method. Any time I have wiped across the surface of a reflector, I have created micro-scratches in the vacuum deposited aluminum and overcoating. Every time.

If you can avoid it, it's best to only use compressed air, and then only when it's really needed. Just my $0.02, but I've had some 150 reflectors pass through my hands in the process of my various modding projects, and I've learned the hard way to be extremely careful about the surface of the reflector.

easilyled's suggestions above amount to much the same as mine, too BTW. I like the idea of blowing the extra water away with compressed air, but I've never tried it. I usually just shake it dry, then carefully pat straight down and pull straight back up, in the areas that still have water droplets. I've tried the dish-soap method, but have found that something like simple green or a glass cleaner works better at lifting any oil or finger prints or what not.


----------



## TnC_Products

easilyled said:


> I have had good results from very gently spreading liquid soap
> around the inside surface whilst under running water, then
> rinsing this out and then reducing the output of
> the water to a trickle and then turning off the tap and immediately
> blasting away all the water with compressed air.
> 
> Its quite hard not to leave one or two tiny spots (watermarks), but
> there is usually a drastic improvement.


 
easilyled seems to have a good method. I have been using this method for a couple years now. I first use warm water to wet the reflector then I use a good squeeze of liquid soap on the reflector. I then use my finger and rub the soap over the entire reflector. You don't want to push too hard but you will notice that your finger doesn't actually hit the reflector surface becasue the soap puts a nice coating over the reflector. After this use warm water to rinse off the soap of the reflector. Then I use compressed air to blow off the remaining water droplets. There should only be a few droplets left on the reflector becasue most of the water runs off.

Hope this helps people out.

P.S. I will not be responsible for people ruining their reflectors.  I have not ruined any with this method. Just make sure you use enough soap and start your rubbing/cleaning where the majority of the soap is. Naturally if you put your finger where there is no soap you are most likely going to scrath the reflector.

Chris


----------



## merlocka

TnC_Products said:


> easilyled seems to have a good method. I have been using this method for a couple years now. I first use warm water to wet the reflector then I use a good squeeze of liquid soap on the reflector. I then use my finger and rub the soap over the entire reflector. You don't want to push too hard but you will notice that your finger doesn't actually hit the reflector surface becasue the soap puts a nice coating over the reflector. After this use warm water to rinse off the soap of the reflector. Then I use compressed air to blow off the remaining water droplets. There should only be a few droplets left on the reflector becasue most of the water runs off.
> 
> Hope this helps people out.
> 
> P.S. I will not be responsible for people ruining their reflectors.  I have not ruined any with this method. Just make sure you use enough soap and start your rubbing/cleaning where the majority of the soap is. Naturally if you put your finger where there is no soap you are most likely going to scrath the reflector.
> 
> Chris



I used thick dish soap, and this method works perfect. Thanks!


----------



## saabluster

easilyled said:


> I have had good results from very gently spreading liquid soap
> around the inside surface whilst under running water, then
> rinsing this out and then reducing the output of
> the water to a trickle and then turning off the tap and immediately
> blasting away all the water with compressed air.
> 
> Its quite hard not to leave one or two tiny spots (watermarks), but
> there is usually a drastic improvement.


That is the method I use as well. The only thing I might add to it is to rinse with distilled water after tap rinsing the soap off. As you say it is nearly impossible to get all the water off with the compressed air. The distilled water will not leave any spots behind from mineral deposits like the tap water will.


----------



## easilyled

saabluster said:


> That is the method I use as well. The only thing I might add to it is to rinse with distilled water after tap rinsing the soap off. As you say it is nearly impossible to get all the water off with the compressed air. The distilled water will not leave any spots behind from mineral deposits like the tap water will.



Thanks for that tip. I will buy some distilled water and then maybe the results will be perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED

easilyled said:


> Thanks for that tip. I will buy some distilled water and then maybe the results will be perfect. :thumbsup:


don't waste your money - tap water is more than enough for rinsing reflectors after cleaning


----------



## saabluster

greenLED said:


> don't waste your money - tap water is more than enough for rinsing reflectors after cleaning


Do you mind explaining yourself? When I have done this the small drops that you can't get to completely go away dry on the reflector and leave small spots. Not that it would be big enough to affect the performance of the reflector but most people would still rather have a perfectly clear surface. Especially for those doing mod work for other people. I think it would be bad to return someones light with spots on the reflector. Besides a gallon of distilled water is exceedingly cheap.


----------



## MikeAusC

greenLED said:


> don't waste your money - tap water is more than enough for rinsing reflectors after cleaning


 
This depends TOTALLY on how many minerals are in YOUR tapwater. 

The local Motoring Organisation used to recommend tapwater as OK for filling batteries - until it was Fluoridated ! We have minimal mineral buildup in kettles. The collecting area is mainly sandstone (i.e. quartz) with tiny areas of limestone.

How much does a cup full of Distilled Water cost ???


----------



## Max225729

I just used a new lens cloth and destroyed my new EagleTac 25lr  ideas? I contacted EagleTac hoping to order one with no response


----------

